# Looking for some Snowpants help. ^-^;



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

watch sac and wm. they have pants up a lot. i got my sessions pants 10k/10k with all of the features your describing for $55.

check out sessions for real. i'm totally hooked on this company as the pants are bought are rock solid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

here are some possibilities:

Bonfire Arc Pant > Snowboard Pants - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
Bonfire Radiant Pant > Snowboard Pants - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
Bonfire Spectral Pant > Snowboard Pants - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
Burton Vent Pants > Snowboard Pants - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
Special Blend Division Shell Pant > Snowboard Pants - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

T.J. said:


> watch sac and wm. they have pants up a lot. i got my sessions pants 10k/10k with all of the features your describing for $55.
> 
> check out sessions for real. i'm totally hooked on this company as the pants are bought are rock solid.


Fucking A on WM, they had 3 ply 686 smarty cargos the other day for $80. I got some Columbia pants a few weeks ago for about $100 that are 10,000mm waterproof. They did great two days ago ripping up some wet shit. You could definitely buy some better pants for $150, just keep an eye out for deals and look at the waterproof specs.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Fucking A on WM, they had 3 ply 686 smarty cargos the other day for $80. I got some Columbia pants a few weeks ago for about $100 that are 10,000mm waterproof. They did great two days ago ripping up some wet shit. You could definitely buy some better pants for $150, just keep an eye out for deals and look at the waterproof specs.



yeah i saw those smartys and i think i left a post in the sac thread about them cause it was a hell of a deal. 

mike1two has the right idea also, bonfire is solid gear as well.

not to plug sessions again but i went riding sunday night. 65 degress and slushy as hell and my pants were virtually dry, except the very bottoms of the legs from dragging on the ground. sessions ftw...


----------

